

Show HN: Pokey – Simulate Webhooks/other HTTP Requests - ccallebs
https://github.com/ccallebs/pokey

======
ccallebs
I built this to scratch an itch I've been having when working on a service
that uses SendGrid Webhooks extensively. To better simulate a production
environment, I made something that generates SendGrid-esque requests to the
application. Because I've just been using it locally, there's no
authentication functionality yet (but it's in the pipe).

Although its primary focus is Webhooks, it could be used to mimic any sort of
API request.

